# gustar



## tudou

He buscado la conjuncion de dicho verbo.

lo que parece es lo mismo que los otros verbos que terminan en -ar.
Pero he aquí, sugerio una duda.
¿Por qué mientras se pone los pronombres , los verbos no cambia sus sufijos?
ejemplo:
me gusta, te gusta, le gusta, nos gusta, os gusta, le gusta.
(¿Cuándo utilizo de esta forma, y cuándo la otra?)
los verbos de alegría o tristeza, siempre se conjuga así?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que quisiste decir la conjugación.

En este caso, gusta se refiere a algo o alguien. 

Me/te/le/nos gusta la nieve de limón.

Cuando se refieren a ti, es gustas:

Me/le/les/nos gustas tú.

No sé si entendí bien la pregunta. ¿A qué te refieres con "la otra forma"?


----------



## sarm

Porque "gusta" se refiere a la tercera persona del singular del presente indicativo:

Me gusta él/ella/ello/eso...
Le gusta él/ella/ello/eso...
Te gusta él/ella/ello/eso...

Si fuera primera persona:

Me gusto yo (qué narcisista)
Le gusto yo
Te gusto yo

y la segunda persona:

Me gustas tú
Le gustas tú
Te gustas tú  (eres un poquito creido ¿no?)


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> me gusta, te gusta, le gusta, nos gusta, os gusta, le gusta.


La 3a persona plural es _les gusta_ (a ellos / ustedes) y se usa como pronombre indirecto (dativo) cuando se habla de alguien.
>Les gusta la carne (proclitica)
>Gustarles (enclitica)



> Cuando se refieren a ti, es gustas:
> 
> Me/le/les/nos gustas tú.


Se te pasó sin querer.


----------



## sarm

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> La 3a persona plural es _les gusta_ (a ellos / ustedes) y se usa como pronombre indirecto (dativo) cuando se habla de alguien.
> >Les gusta la carne (proclitica)
> >Gustarles (enclitica)



Sicrepo en tu visión de la 3ª forma del plural, ya que creo que sería:

Le *gustan los dulces* (a él)


----------



## tudou

Le gusto yo
Te gusto yo

entonces, el sujeto es el "yo"


----------



## sarm

sarm said:


> Sicrepo en tu visión de la 3ª forma del plural, ya que creo que sería:
> 
> Le *gustan los dulces* (a él)



_"los dulces"_ sujeto 3ª persona plural, sip.


----------



## jkashu

Es posible usar el verbo "gustar" en referencia a personas??? Alguien me dijo que el verbo significa algo diferente con personas....


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Si alguien me gusta, es porque lo encuentro atractiva.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> *Le* gustan los dulces (a él / a ella)


Esto es objeto indirecto (3a persona singular).

>*Les* gustan los dulces (a ellos / a ustedes)
También objeto indirecto pero 3a persona plural. 

Recuerden que la forma formal "ustedes" se conjuga como 3a persona, pero "vosotros" se conjuga como se debe en 2a persona plural:
>*Os* gustáis los dulces. (creo que es correcto, jamás la he usado)


----------



## tudou

*Os* gustáis los dulces.

pero el sujeto no era "los dulces", y el pronombre de este "os" funciona como CI.

la oraci'on no se queda

Os gustan los dulces.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ToñoTorreón said:


> Si alguien me gusta, es porque lo encuentro atractiv*o*.


 
Tranquilo, *Toño*, no habrá confusión...


----------



## plazoleta

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Esto es objeto indirecto (3a persona singular).
> 
> >*Les* gustan los dulces (a ellos / a ustedes)
> También objeto indirecto pero 3a persona plural.
> 
> Recuerden que la forma formal "ustedes" se conjuga como 3a persona, pero "vosotros" se conjuga como se debe en 2a persona plural:
> >*Os* gustáis los dulces. (creo que es correcto, jamás la he usado)


 


tudou said:


> *Os* gustáis los dulces.
> 
> pero el sujeto no era "los dulces", y el pronombre de este "os" funciona como CI.
> 
> la oraci'on no se queda
> 
> Os gustan los dulces.


 
"Os *gustáis* los dulces" es incorrecto. Efectivamente, tudou, lo correcto es "os *gustan* los dulces" ("gustan" va con "dulces" no con "vosotros").


----------



## Outsider

En español, el sujeto del verbo "gustar" es aquello de que se gusta, y el objeto es quien gusta.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Víctor Pérez said:


> Tranquilo, *Toño*, no habrá confusión...


 
No, más bien era si alguien me gusta es porque *la *encuentro atractiva.

jajajajaja


----------



## tomasico

ok GUSTAR

la fórmula consagrada es:

A mí ME
A tí TE
A él LE

A nosotros NOS
A Vosotros OS
A ellos LES

GUSTA si el complemento es SINGULAR
GUSTAN si el complemento es plural

ejemplo:

Singular:

A mí me GUSTA EL KARATE
A nosostros nos GUSTA COMER

Hablado con varios infinitivos, se suele usar así:
A ellos les GUSTA COMER, BEBER y DORMIR.

en Plural:

A mí me GUSTAN LOS CARAMELOS
A mí me GUSTAN LA lectura, LA escritura y LA poesia.
LA + LA + LA


----------



## Jellby

tomasico said:


> GUSTA   si el complemento es SINGULAR
> GUSTAN si el complemento es plural



... y precisamente por eso no es complemento sino *sujeto*


----------



## tomasico

Explica:

A mí me gusta el PAN.

¿Quién es el sujeto?         ¿Yo el PAN?

¿A quién le gusta el PAN?

El que conjuga el verbo a la persona adecuada no es la persona que habla (el sujeto) pero el complemento que afecta el verbo.

A mí me gustan LOS CARAMELOS

¿Qué me gustan? A MI


----------



## Jellby

tomasico said:


> Explica:
> 
> A mí me gusta el PAN.
> 
> ¿Quién es el sujeto?         ¿Yo el PAN?



El sujeto es el pan, es el pan el que realiza la acción de gustarme (causarme placer). En todas estas frases el sujeto va con negrita:

A mí me gusta *el pan*
A mí me pega *mi madre*
A mí me duele *la cabeza*
A mí me atrae *mi vecina*
A mí me aburre *el baloncesto*

y obviamente, el verbo concuerda con el sujeto, como debe de ser, por eso va siempre en tercera persona, pero si digo "a mí me gustas tú", va en segunda porque concuerda con "tú". Además, un sujeto nunca va precedido por la preposición "a", "a mí" nunca puede ser sujeto, "tú" sí que puede.


----------



## tomasico

Ya

Lo que quiero mostrar es que no lo puedes conjugar como otro verbo:

No puedo utilizarlo así:

Yo gusto comer carne. En este caso comer carne sería el complemento.
Tú gustas las manzanas.
EL gusta hablar
etc... 

YO sujeto, se cambia por la forma A mí me gusta comer carne.
TU sujeto, se cambia por la forma A tí te gustan las manzanas.

O sea que el complemento conjuga el verbo y se vuelve sujeto del verbo.


----------



## Jellby

tomasico said:


> Ya
> 
> Lo que quiero mostrar es que no lo puedes conjugar como otro verbo



Pero es que sí se conjuga como cualquier otro verbo. Te empeñas en interpretar el sujeto ("el pan") como complemento. Lo único que ocurre es que el verbo va en sentido contrario que en otros idiomas, pero el sujeto es el sujeto ("el pan"), y el complemento indirecto es el complemento indirecto ("me"/"a mí").

El verbo "gustar" (por lo general) no significa "disfrutar", "amar" o "encontrar placer", sino "agradar", "ocasionar placer". Si intentas que signifique otra cosa, pues claro, no se puede decir.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Tomasico*:

A mí me gusta el pan.
¿Quién gusta a quién?
*El pan me gusta a mí.*


----------



## Hatha Yodel

¿Cual suena mejor?
(a) El no le gusta a ella
(b) El no le cae bien a ella


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Hatha Yodel said:


> ¿Cual suena mejor?
> (a) Él no le gusta a ella
> (b) Él no le cae bien a ella


Hello Hatha,

welcome to WR.

*(a)
*She doesn't like him {she is not fond of him}.
*
(b)*
She doesn't like him.
She doesn't get along with him.
He doesn't sit well with her.​Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## tomasico

Jellby said:


> Pero es que sí se conjuga como cualquier otro verbo. Te empeñas en interpretar el sujeto ("el pan") como complemento. Lo único que ocurre es que el verbo va en sentido contrario que en otros idiomas, pero el sujeto es el sujeto ("el pan"), y el complemento indirecto es el complemento indirecto ("me"/"a mí").
> 
> El verbo "gustar" (por lo general) no significa "disfrutar", "amar" o "encontrar placer", sino "agradar", "ocasionar placer". Si intentas que signifique otra cosa, pues claro, no se puede decir.


 
ya, lo entiendo
Muchas Gracias Jellby


----------



## Unachica

¡Hola a todos!

Además de todas las aclaraciones en el foro respecto al verbo gustar, he leído estas construcciones en un texto: 

_1. Entrevistador: ¿Lo que menos les gusta de ser famosos? (pregunta a una pareja)_

_2. Entrevistado: Ni a mi ni a mi novia nos gusta que nos persigan la prensa. A los dos nos gusta mantener nuestra vida privada_.

Mi duda: 
¿En la primera frase, os gusta (vosotros) estaría correcto?
¿La construción A los dos nos gusta está bueno?

Muy grata


----------



## UVA-Q

No sé contestar tu primer pregunta, pero me parece correcta _os gusta_ para vosotros.
_A los dos nos gusta_, sí es correcta.

Saludos!


----------



## Unachica

UVA-Q said:


> No sé contestar tu primer pregunta, pero me parece correcta _os gusta_ para vosotros.
> _A los dos nos gusta_, sí es correcta.
> 
> Saludos!


 
¡Gracias UVA-Q!

Entonces, "A los dos nos gusta" tiene el mismo sentido de "A nosotros nos gusta" es eso?


----------



## UVA-Q

¡exacto!
De hecho, "A NOSOTROS NOS GUSTA" es lo correctísimo, pero al decir "A LOS DOS NOS GUSTA" enfatiza que está hablando de él/ella y otra persona.
Saludos!


----------



## Black Horse

_"¿Lo que menos les gusta de ser famosos?" = "¿Lo que menos os gusta de ser famosos?"_  La primera frase es más común en Latinoamérica y la segunda en España.


----------



## Unachica

¡Perfecto!
Gracias una vez más UVA-Q y Black Horse.


----------



## UVA-Q

¡de nada!

Saludos!


----------



## Mariaencarna

Bueno, en España también se dice Les gusta si estamos tratando de usted a los interlocutores, es más formal y distante.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Entonces ambas son correctas (les/os) en España.


----------



## mroma

A mí me parece que la diferencia entre  ¨les gusta¨  y ¨os gusta¨ es que en la primera frase se utiliza la forma de cortesía.


----------



## Trompeta

Hola a todos:
1. Es obligatorio repetir la preposicion A cuando tenemos dos nombres:
e.g.: A Jose y a Maria les gusta bailar. - Es posible decir tambien A Jose y Maria les gusta bailar. Cual es mas correcto?
2. Cuando tenemos mas sujetos, el verbo gustar esta en plural o en singular: 
A mi me gusta el cine, el teatro y el deporte. - Es eso correcto? O tendria que decir: A mi me gustan el cine, el teatro y el deporte. 
3. Con que interrogativos se usa normalmente? Por ejemplo, se puede decir:
Como te gusta este libro? o Que tal te gusta el libro de Garcia Marquez?
Muchas gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## Pinairun

Trompeta said:


> Hola a todos:
> 1. Es obligatorio repetir la preposicion A cuando tenemos dos nombres:
> e.g.: A Jose y a Maria les gusta bailar. - Es posible decir tambien A Jose y Maria les gusta bailar. Cual es mas correcto?
> 2. Cuando tenemos mas sujetos, el verbo gustar esta en plural o en singular:
> A mi me gusta el cine, el teatro y el deporte. - Es eso correcto? O tendria que decir: A mi me gustan el cine, el teatro y el deporte.
> 3. Con que interrogativos se usa normalmente? Por ejemplo, se puede decir:
> Como te gusta este libro? o Que tal te gusta el libro de Garcia Marquez?
> Muchas gracias!
> Saludos!


 
1. Sí debes poner la preposición delante de cada nombre.
Además, cuando se cita a una mujer y a un hombre en la misma frase, en español es más elegante citar primero el de la mujer: _A María y a José les gusta bailar._

2. En este caso debe ir en plural porque los sujetos son sustantivos (cine, teatro, deporte).
Si los elementos coordinados son gramaticalmente neutros, como infinitivos, oraciones sustantivas o pronombres neutros, el verbo va en singular: _Le gusta bailar y reír_;_ Le gusta que la quieran y que la mimen_.

3. Ninguno de los dos ejemplos me parece bien. Ni cómo, ni qué tal; solo _"¿Te gusta este libro?".
_Pero sí se puede preguntar: _"¿Cómo te gusta el pescado, al horno o frito?"_ porque te interesa de qué manera prefiere comérselo.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En la segunda a mí me suena mejor tu ejemplo: Me gusta el cine, el teatro y el deporte.


----------



## Serven

Es verdad que "Me gusta el cine, el teatro y el deporte" suena bien pero sin embargo decimos: "El cine, el teatro y el deporte me gusta*n*" por lo que creo que debemos decir "Me gustan el cine, el teatro y el deporte" por muy bien que suene la primera expresión.


----------



## jazyk

Esto es lo que enseña Don Andrés Bello: *832*. 7.ª Si el verbo          				precede a varios sujetos singulares ligados por la conjunción           				_y_, puede ponerse en plural o concertar con el          				primero: «_Causaron_ o           				_causó_ a todos admiración la          				hora, la soledad, la voz y la destreza del que cantaba».


----------



## didakticos

Trompeta said:


> Hola a todos:
> 1. *¿*Es obligatorio repetir la preposici*ó*n A cuando tenemos dos nombres:
> e.g.: A Jose y a Mar*í*a les gusta bailar*?* - ¿Es posible decir tambi*é*n A Jose y Mar*í*a les gusta bailar*?* ¿Cu*á*l es mas correcto mejor?
> 2. *¿*Cuando tenemos m*á*s sujetos, el verbo gustar est*á* en plural o en singular*?*:
> A m*í* me gusta el cine, el teatro y el deporte. - *¿*Es eso correcto? *¿*O tendr*í*a que decir: A m*í *me gustan el cine, el teatro y el deporte*?*
> 3. *¿*Con qu*é* interrogativos se usa normalmente? Por ejemplo, se puede decir:
> *¿*C*ó*mo te gusta este libro? o *¿*Qu*é* tal te gusta el libro de Garc*í*a M*á*rquez?
> *¡*Muchas gracias!
> *¡*Saludos!


 
Te hice unas cuantas correcciones. Por favor, recuerda usar los acentos: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=260312


----------



## lalis69

Trompeta said:


> Hola a todos:
> 2. Cuando tenemos mas sujetos, el verbo gustar esta en plural o en singular:
> A mi me gusta el cine, el teatro y el deporte. - Es eso correcto? O tendria que decir: A mi me gustan el cine, el teatro y el deporte.
> Saludos!



Es posible usarlo para hacer aclaraciones o enfasis.


----------



## Pinairun

*En el DPD.*

*"Gustar:*
*a) *El sujeto es la causa del placer o la atracción, y la persona que lo siente se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto: 
_«Vos me gustás mucho»_ (Rovner _Pareja_ [Arg. 1976]); 
_«Le gustaba*n *la buena música y los buenos libros»_ (Palou _Carne_ [Esp. 1975]).
*Esta es la construcción normal en el habla corriente."*

Saludos


----------



## Dimitry

Alguien dice que hace años a el le gustaba a una mujer.  Y recientemente el se encontró con ella.  Y ahora dice que “Me alegré de no haberle gustado nunca.”  ¿Entiendo correcto que la ultima oración quiere decir que el piensa ahora que fue buena cosa que a ella no le gustaba a el?


----------



## flljob

Sí. Quiere decir que la mujer se puso fea y para él es bueno que lo haya rechazado.


----------



## la_machy

Los motivos no se pueden saber, a menos que haya contexto.
Pero tecnicamente, sí, quiere decir que fue bueno que a ella no le hubiera gustado él.


Saludos


----------



## Dimitry

Muchas gracias.  Flljob,   Me hiciste reír con tu análisis


----------



## flljob

Dimitry said:


> Alguien dice que hace años a el *él* le gustaba a una mujer.  Y recientemente él se encontró con ella.  Y ahora dice que “Me alegré de no haberle gustado nunca.”  ¿Entiendo correcto que la *ú*ltima oración quiere decir que él piensa ahora que fue buena cosa que a ella no le gustaba a él?



Sí. Hace años él no le gustaba a ella. Ahora se da cuenta de que eso fue bueno, posiblemente porque después de varios años la mujer cambió.

Saludos


----------



## Dimitry

FllJob,
Muchas gracias por correjirme.


----------



## flljob

Dimitry said:


> FllJob,
> Muchas gracias por corre*g*irme.



Por favor, no te molestes.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

hace años a él le gustaba una mujer, y ahora se alegra que él nunca le haya gustado a ella.


----------



## Escalador

ToñoTorreón said:


> hace años a él le gustaba una mujer, y ahora se alegra *de *que él nunca le haya gustado a ella.



Creo que hacía falta.


----------



## Dimitry

Todavía me cuesta entender esta construcción de gramática española porque pienso en Ingles.  Muchas gracias, Toño.


----------



## Pinairun

Dimitry said:


> Alguien dice que hace años a *él* le gustaba (a)  una mujer. Y recientemente *él* se encontró con ella. Y ahora dice que “Me alegré de no haberle gustado nunca*".* ¿Entiendo *bien *que la *ú*ltima oración quiere decir que *él* piensa ahora que fue buena cosa que a ella no le gusta*r*a (a) *él*?


 
Fíjate en que he suprimido la preposición "a" que habías puesto delante de _una mujer_ y del último _él._
Tanto_ una mujer_ como _él_ son los sujetos del verbo "gustar" en esas oraciones, así que no debe precederles la preposición. 

Es delante del complemento indirecto donde hay que ponerla, como muy bien has hecho en el primer _él y en la última ella._

Saludos


----------



## Dimitry

Muchas gracias, Pinairun.


----------



## Escalador

Algo antiguo el hilo, pero la razón por la que participo es que un anglohablante me preguntó acerca del verbo, y la pregunta fue prácticamente la misma, les parece que el verbo no se conjuga, pero la conjugación es realmente simple:

yo gusto
tú gustas, vos gustás
él o ella gusta
nosotros gustamos
vosotros o vosotras gustáis, ustedes gustan
ellos o ellas gustan

Hay dos formas para usar el verbo, la primera (la más usual), tiene la siguiente forma:

Gustarle algo (o alguien) a alguien.

Así este alguien es complemento indirecto y el sujeto es el algo.

Entonces.
Yo gusto a Carla. 
o
Yo le gusto a Carla.
o  
A Carla le gusto yo.

La otra forma:

Gustar de algo (o alguien)

Carla gusta de mí. 
Esta última sólo la he leído, prácticamente no se usa en la forma oral.


----------



## EWAK

¡Hola foreros! 
Viendo el tema de las formas del verbo gustar me ha surgido una duda. ¿Es correcto el uso del verbo gustar como reflexivo? Por ejemplo:
1. Ellos se gustan mucho.
2. Nosotros nos gustamos mucho.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Pinairun

EWAK said:


> ¡Hola foreros!
> Viendo el tema de las formas del verbo gustar me ha surgido una duda. ¿Es correcto el uso del verbo gustar como reflexivo? Por ejemplo:
> 1. Ellos se gustan mucho.
> 2. Nosotros nos gustamos mucho.
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
Tus ejemplos pueden interpretarse de dos formas:

1. Ellos se gustan mucho (el uno al otro, los unos a los otros), como recíproco.
1.1. Ellos se gustan mucho (a sí mismos), como reflexivo.

2. Nosotros nos gustamos mucho (Tu y yo nos gustamos, tú me gustas a mí y yo te gusto a ti), recíproco.
2.2. Nosotros nos gustamos (cada uno a sí mismo), reflexivo.
Yo me gusto.
Tú te gustas.
Él/Ella se gusta
Nosotros nos gustamos.


----------



## EWAK

Muchas gracias por la respuesta tan detallada.


----------



## cleberbr

Hola,
Me gustaría saber lo que cada elemento de una frases con el verbo gustar representa, por ejemplo: _ A mí me gusta el chocolate _. ¿Quién es el sujeto, el predicado y cómo clasificaríamos las otras palabras?
Gracias...


----------



## Istriano

_ A mí me gusta el chocolate.
A mim, me apraz o chocolate.

El chocolate = sujeto
me gusta a mí= predicado
_


----------



## Pitt

cleberbr said:


> Hola,
> Me gustaría saber lo que cada elemento de una frases con el verbo gustar representa, por ejemplo: _A mí me gusta el chocolate _. ¿Quién es el sujeto, el predicado y cómo clasificaríamos las otras palabras?
> Gracias...


 
_A mí me gusta el chocolate._

el chocolate = sujeto
A mí me gusta = predicado
A mí me = complemento indirecto

Saludos


----------



## Rosemeire

me gusta o me gustas? cuál la diferencia? cuando uso uno u otro?

gracias compis.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Me gusta algo _o_ alguien_, pero _me gusta*s*_ (*tú*, que está representado por la desinencia -s del verbo).


----------



## denise ramos

¡Hola a todos!

Sobre estas dos frases, tengo unas dudas más:

_1. Entrevistador: ¿Lo que menos les_ gusta _de ser famosos? (?No deberia ser les gustan ya que el complemente <famosos > esta en plural?_

_2. Entrevistado: Ni a mi ni a mi novia nos gusta que nos persigan los admiradores para pedirnos autógrafos. . _. (? igual, no deberia ser les gustan  ya que <persigan los admiradores >esta en plural


----------



## Pinairun

denise ramos said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Sobre estas dos frases, tengo unas dudas más:
> 
> _1. Entrevistador: ¿Lo que menos les_ gusta _de ser famosos? (?No deberia ser les gustan ya que el complemente <famosos > esta en plural?_
> 
> _2. Entrevistado: Ni a mi ni a mi novia nos gusta que nos persigan los admiradores para pedirnos autógrafos. . _. (? igual, no deberia ser les gustan ya que <persigan los admiradores >esta en plural



El sujeto del verbo _gustar _es lo que produce el placer. No quien lo recibe, que es el objeto indirecto.
Solo el sujeto condiciona si el verbo va en singular o en plural.

Así, "lo que menos" y "que nos persigan los admiradores..." son los sujetos que, gramaticalmente, se consideran _singular_.
"Que nos persigan los admiradores" es una oración subordinada sustantiva con función de sujeto.


----------



## denise ramos

Pinairun said:


> El sujeto del verbo _gustar _es lo que produce el placer. No quien lo recibe, que es el objeto indirecto.
> Solo el sujeto condiciona si el verbo va en singular o en plural.
> 
> Así, "lo que menos" y "que nos persigan los admiradores..." son los sujetos que, gramaticalmente, se consideran _singular_.
> "Que nos persigan los admiradores" es una oración subordinada sustantiva con función de sujeto.


----------



## denise ramos

Pero siempre me dicieron que el el verbo gustar tiene otro règimen... concuerda siempre con el objeto


----------



## Pinairun

denise ramos said:


> Pero siempre me di*je*ron que el el verbo gustar tiene otro règimen... concuerda siempre con el objeto



No, no es así. Pongo unos cuantos ejemplos para que veas cómo es realmente:

A mí me (OI, singular) gust*a* el pan (el pan, sujeto en singular; verbo en singular)
A nosotros nos (OI, plural) gust*a* el pan (el pan, sujeto en singular, verbo en singular)

A mí me (OI, singular) gust*a *que (tú) vengas pronto. (Que tú vengas pronto, oración sustantiva con función de sujeto, se considera singular; verbo en singular)
A ellos les (OI, plural) gust*a* que (nosotros) vengamos pronto. (Que nosotros vengamos pronto, oración sustantiva con función de sujeto, se considera singular; verbo en singular)

A mí me (OI, singular) gust*an* las patatas al horno (Las patatas al horno, sujeto plural; verbo en plural)
A ellos les (OI, singular) gust*an* las patatas al horno (Las patatas al horno, sujeto plural; verbo en plural)

Lo que menos les (a ellos) gust*a *de ser famosos* es *que los admiradores los persigan...


----------



## denise ramos

Ok. GRacias,

Pero a mi me cuesta entender  que como  en tu ejemplo < Que nosotros vengamos pronto,> se considere singular .
Este es el problema . Lo mismo pasa con  <_de ser famosos_>  y <_que nos persigan los admiradores> este ultimo peor aun ya que admiradores esta en plural.

Te agradezco las aclaraciones postadas.
_


----------



## ErOtto

denise ramos said:


> Lo mismo pasa con <_de ser famosos_> y <_que nos persigan los admiradores> este ultimo peor aun ya que admiradores esta en plural.
> _



Y el verbo correspondiente (persigan), también. 

Quizá lo veas más claro si le damos la vuelta a la frase:

*Que nos persigan los admiradores *es lo que menos nos gusta.

La aparente falta de concordancia entre nos y gusta ya te la explicó Pina en el post anterior.


----------



## AllegroModerato

denise ramos said:


> Ok. GRacias,
> 
> Pero a mi me cuesta entender  que como  en tu ejemplo < Que nosotros vengamos pronto,> se considere singular .
> Este es el problema . Lo mismo pasa con  <_de ser famosos_>  y <_que nos persigan los admiradores> este ultimo peor aun ya que admiradores esta en plural.
> 
> Te agradezco las aclaraciones postadas.
> _



Se consideran singular porque son enunciados que describen *un *hecho, *una *circunstancia, *una *situación, *una *cualidad etc. 

_- No me gusta (*el hecho de*) que nos persigan (persiguen) los admiradores_.

(Hablantes nativos: Si estoy diciendo tonterías, no duden en propinarme una bofetada digital en la cara.)


----------



## Pinairun

denise ramos said:


> Ok. GRacias,
> 
> Pero a mi me cuesta entender que como en tu ejemplo < Que nosotros vengamos pronto,> se considere singular .
> Este es el problema . Lo mismo pasa con <*lo* _de ser famosos_> y <_que nos persigan los admiradores> este ultimo peor aun ya que admiradores esta en plural.
> 
> Te agradezco las aclaraciones postadas.
> _



Las oraciones sustantivas, los infinitivos y los pronombres neutros son considerados gramaticalmente *neutros *diferenciados en singular. Por eso, cuando son el sujeto del verbo "gustar", entre otros muchos,  el verbo va en singular.
No has de fijarte en nada más.

Una oración sustantiva es una oración sustantiva (acabo de descubrir el agua tibia).
Da igual si el sujeto de esta oración es singular o plural, porque lo único que hace es situar en singular o plural el verbo de la oración subordinada, pero no tiene nada que ver con  "gustar", que es el verbo de la oración principal.

Así, en "que nos persigan los admiradores" lo que hacen los admiradores es 'perseguir', por eso el verbo va en plural: _persigan_. No afecta para nada al verbo _gustar_.
Y si fuera un solo admirador, diríamos "que nos persiga un admirador", y el verbo _perseguir _en singular, con buena lógica.  

_Que nos persigan los admiradores_ y _Que nos persiga un admirador_ son, ambas, oraciones subordinadas sustantivas. Como tales, se consideran neutras y se diferencian en singular.

Lo mismo ocurre con "*lo* de ser famosos". _Lo _es un artículo también considerado neutro, así que con él se forma una expresión  considerada gramaticalmente singular.

Así: 
_Lo de ser famosos_ no nos gust*a*.
_Lo de ser famoso_ no me gust*a*.

_Lo que me dijiste_ no me gust*a*.
_Lo que nos dijisteis_ no nos gust*a*.


El infinitivo también se considera neutro. Mantener nuestra vida privada nos gusta, Mantener mi vida privada me gusta. Porque "mantener nuestra vida privada" es una oración subordinada sustantiva, neutra y con función de sujeto, que llevará el verbo _gustar _en singular.

Si fueran dos infinitivos, _cuidar _y _mantener _por ejemplo, seguirían llevando el verbo _gustar _en singular: _Cuidar y mentener nuestra vida privada (sujeto) nos gusta a los dos_.

Cuando el sujeto no tiene la categoría de neutro, la cosa varía. Hay que respetar la concordancia:

Pedro y José me gustan.
Pedro me gusta.
El cine me gusta.
Las películas de género me gustan.


----------



## moonlight7

Tratando de dominar el verbo gustar...
"Cuando yo, por el contrario, manifestaba la firmeza y la inflexibilidad del carácter, tomando la situación en mis manos, a los hombres esto alejaba. ¡Pero yo quería tanto que a ellos les gustara yo!" 

Es en el pasado, además en el subjuntivo y encima con el gustar que me causa a veces "el cruce de los cables en la cabeza". ¡Ayuda!
Perdón, si a este hilo no corresponde, no encontré otro.


----------



## ErOtto

(Yo) quería tanto gustarles (a ellos).

¿Es eso lo que querías saber?


----------



## moonlight7

Creo que sí. Quiere decir que quería que los hombres les gustara su personalidad, ella misma, que les agrada, algo así.


----------

